# Newbie......



## Throttle Jockey (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, just bought a 2000 Roadster 225. Absolutely love it.....

Swapped from 2 motorbikes to give this a go for the summer.... (got a sunburnt face already :wink:  )

Changed the wheels yesterday.... might look for some lowering springs now....

regards
Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,, car looks sweet. 8) What exhaust has it got on ?.


----------



## Throttle Jockey (Apr 23, 2009)

HI, its got a Sebring system on it....

don't know much about them.... are they any good??


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the modding bug , Down hill from now on ! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Throttle Jockey (Apr 23, 2009)

Cross posted...

* Edit post
* Delete post
* Report this post
* Reply with quote

Leaking roof....

Postby Throttle Jockey on 24 Aug 2009, 19:24
I apologise up front as i know there are few threads re this but i still cannot find the answer i am looking for 

My footwell gets soaked after its rained and now have a cover over it and a dehumidifier in there for about a week!

I have read about the rain drain holes and just had the rear wheel off and removed plastic wheel arch cover, cannot see any blockage...

My question is, where are these "drip trays" behind the seats and how do you get to them? I have been into the compartment where the Bose cd is behind passenger seat and also the compartment behind drivers seat and can find notrhing.... Gave up in the end as very frustrated with it as i was so pleased to read it was a common problem as i thought i needed a new roof (its a 2000 roadster)

Any help would be very much appreciated as i have searched and searched but cannot locate the "plastic chutes or drip tray" so am blind really.

thanks in advance...


----------

